# omg, The Raven w/a young Jack Nicholson is on TV, LOL



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Talk about an oldy and a goody, and then next is the Pit and the Pendulum, buuuuuuuuuuuawwwwawwww!!

What are you guys watching, anything, or doing something else? :tv:

I did dig out all my crafts stuff yesterday, but have so much not sure what I want to work on  I think I'd like to make one of those Infinity scarves, something like this:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

(in Eeyore voice)

I'm just working ... as usual ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

ahh, maybe you need a break.  Got any scarey movies?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ahh, maybe you need a break.  Got any scarey movies?



Let's see ...

_Wizard of Oz_ ... _Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein_ ...

... and _Bedtime for Bonzo_. :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Abbot and Costello!!  I'll make some popcorn artytime: Do you get trick or treaters so we can scare them?? LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Abbot and Costello!!  I'll make some popcorn artytime: Do you get trick or treaters so we can scare them?? LOL!!



No, my roomie is a Christian who despises the holiday, so the kids stay away. I once told her she should hand out apples wrapped in Scripture.

She didn't laugh. 

Halloween used to be my favorite holiday, too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, you have a nice evening anyway Phil  Hope you do take some breaks and get the rest you need, Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Well, you have a nice evening anyway Phil  Hope you do take some breaks and get the rest you need, Denise



Thanks, hon - you too!


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> (in Eeyore voice)
> 
> I'm just working ... as usual ...


 Sounds a bit sinister Phil.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

Talking of a young Jack Nicholson, he was on tv the other day in the original Little Shop Of Horrors.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Sounds a bit sinister Phil.



Nah, this is Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh, he was always down and suffering, LOL!


----------



## Raven (Nov 1, 2014)

Good idea to knit or crochet an Infinity scarf.  I think I'll look up a pattern and crochet
a red on to go with my black jacket.
Thanks for the suggestion Denise.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 1, 2014)

It is feeling like time to get out the knitting and the crochet hook down here in Alabama, too ! It was down to 30F last night; which is downright chilly for here. I started a winter hat late last winter and then it warmed up before I got done, so I never finished it. That will probably be my first project, then I can keep my ears warm on these cold days. 
I am also cutting up some of the grocery bags to make more little throw rugs, doggy plankets, and those little door stops that keep the cold wind from coming in under the door. 
I do like the looks of that infinity scarf; so maybe that will get on the list of things to make as well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

We've dropped in temp too HFL  I just found this in my email, LOL, speak of!!!

Oops wrong pic, sec:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

Raven said:


> Good idea to knit or crochet an Infinity scarf.  I think I'll look up a pattern and crochet
> a red on to go with my black jacket.
> Thanks for the suggestion Denise.



I really like the idea Raven (sorry Raven, got mixed up on who posted what ) because you don't have to keep throwing them back over your shoulder, LOL!!  Plus, they look neat, like a scarf/necklace in one  Love the colors in that one, course I don't have anything to match, but, I think something red would be lovely, especially on black!!


----------

